
Why Lean Startups are Hard - joshuacc
http://kevindewalt.com/blog/2011/08/05/why-lean-startups-are-hard/
======
kevindewalt
I don't go into this point on the post, but in my experience software
entrepreneurs are among the people best equipped to be Lean Startup
entrepreneurs. And it isn't because we can build things.

It takes a unique combination of skepticism and an interest in problem solving
and discovery to be a lean startup entrepreneur.

Once I realized that entrepreneurship was really just problem solving and
discovery I was able to relate it to my engineering mindset.

